# vogel state park trout fishing?



## buckchaser3 (Mar 15, 2015)

is there trout fishing at vogel? is it good? Taking my son there for first time in 2 weeks. He is 5, does he need a fishing license at that age?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 15, 2015)

buckchaser3 said:


> is there trout fishing at vogel? is it good? Taking my son there for first time in 2 weeks. He is 5, does he need a fishing license at that age?



I think there is trout in there someone will come alone and answer for sure and he does not have to have a license


----------



## buckchaser3 (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks. appreciate it


----------



## fishinbub (Mar 15, 2015)

The lake at Vogel is stupid full of trout right now. I suggest fishing over by the drain on the dam. The stream also has trout, but it is seasonal and won't open until the last weekend in March. Personally I have found the fishing in the stream to be somewhat mediocre, but it does have trout. 

Your son does not need a license as long as you have one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

Trout fishing is good for kids there. No need for your son to have a license but you will need one.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 15, 2015)

So if I wanted to take my 9month pregnant wife out to catch some trout this upcoming weekend, in a relaxed non-hiking environment, lawn chair/fishing license/corn/wigglers,  you are saying Vogel is a sure thing?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 15, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> So if I wanted to take my 9month pregnant wife out to catch some trout this upcoming weekend, in a relaxed non-hiking environment, lawn chair/fishing license/corn/wigglers,  you are saying Vogel is a sure thing?



Ain't no such thing as a "sure thing."  But Vogel is indeed a relaxed non-hiking environment where she can plop her pregnant butt in a lawn chair and enjoy the scenery... and the sound of 37,000 crotch rockets zooming by.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Ain't no such thing as a "sure thing."  But Vogel is indeed a relaxed non-hiking environment where she can plop her pregnant butt in a lawn chair and enjoy the scenery... and the sound of 37,000 crotch rockets zooming by.



LOL ... I forgot about the motorcycle madness!!!! Yes .... Don't camp in a tent...


----------



## fishinbub (Mar 15, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> So if I wanted to take my 9month pregnant wife out to catch some trout this upcoming weekend, in a relaxed non-hiking environment, lawn chair/fishing license/corn/wigglers,  you are saying Vogel is a sure thing?



It's probably about as close as you are ever going to find in Ga in the off-season...


----------



## buckchaser3 (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks for the answers. now if the weather will just cooperate.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 15, 2015)

Caught lots of trout there. Several natives in the little creeks.


----------



## Bream Pole (Mar 15, 2015)

*vogel trout*

If you are going to fish off the D-m which is probably best there is a hike, but its flat and pleasant.  Lake Winfield Scott might be a better choice.  A retired DNR ranger I know fishes off the dock at Winfield using that rainbow, putty like bait you can find in Walmarts up that way and says he catches his limit.  Corn and worms should work also.  I ordered some of that bait from Amazon, but have yet to make it to Windfield.  Going on a father son grandchildren camping trip to Vogel sometime in April and plan on trying it out there.  I have fished the lake at vogel with spinners in the hot summer and never caught anything.  But I have seen trout in the shallows.


----------



## fishinbub (Mar 15, 2015)

paddler said:


> If you are going to fish off the D-m which is probably best there is a hike, but its flat and pleasant.  Lake Winfield Scott might be a better choice.  A retired DNR ranger I know fishes off the dock at Winfield using that rainbow, putty like bait you can find in Walmarts up that way and says he catches his limit.  Corn and worms should work also.  I ordered some of that bait from Amazon, but have yet to make it to Windfield.  Going on a father son grandchildren camping trip to Vogel sometime in April and plan on trying it out there.  I have fished the lake at vogel with spinners in the hot summer and never caught anything.  But I have seen trout in the shallows.



I think it's possible to drive around to the dam and park on the side, but I could be wrong. If you do have to walk it's paved/gravel road almost the entire way...


----------



## WinMag.300 (Mar 16, 2015)

*awesome*

Vogel is awesome right now.  Fly fished it last weekend with several others.  I know over 200 fish were landed and released. It is loaded but the fish were very picky with regards to flies.  Saw several folks spinfishing but not catching anything. In fact a boat came and anchored in the middle of a few of us who were catching fish... and they threw everything they had to no avail, and we still pulled fish after fish.   Most are very 8-10inches though.  Anywhere in that lake has plenty of trout right now from the shallow area to the dam.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 16, 2015)

WinMag.300 said:


> Vogel is awesome right now.  Fly fished it last weekend with several others.  I know over 200 fish were landed and released. It is loaded but the fish were very picky with regards to flies.  Saw several folks spinfishing but not catching anything. In fact a boat came and anchored in the middle of a few of us who were catching fish... and they threw everything they had to no avail, and we still pulled fish after fish.   Most are very 8-10inches though.  Anywhere in that lake has plenty of trout right now from the shallow area to the dam.



Were you in the pontoon armada I saw a couple weeks back?


----------



## riprap (Mar 16, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> and the sound of 37,000 crotch rockets zooming by.



They have ruined camping near a highway up there.


----------



## WinMag.300 (Mar 16, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Were you in the pontoon armada I saw a couple weeks back?




Yeah weve been up there a few times lately, but its usually with what you could call an armada


----------

